# Jupiter In The Night Sky



## DennyCrane (Sep 13, 2010)

OK, Jupiter is about at it's closest to Earth for the whole year. Soon, it'll start moving off and other planets will dominate the night sky. So, get yer long lens out and have at it. This was a 1/60 exposure, ISO 200, and f/5.6 with a 300mm focal length on the Canon. I also shot some with my Nikon FE, a 500mm prime and a 2x teleconverter... we'll see about those later.







The only post done was a little brightening on the moons to bring them out.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 13, 2010)

that's cool, you can even see the moons around it!


----------



## Whootsinator (Sep 13, 2010)

My 55mm kit lens just won't cut it for this, hehe.


----------



## eilla05 (Sep 13, 2010)

Cool! If only it were not so freaking rainy and cloudy here I would be heading outside to view...lol


----------



## reznap (Sep 13, 2010)

Badass.

That is all.


----------



## israel09 (Sep 13, 2010)

My God ... It's full of Stars


----------



## Cam_Assassin (Sep 14, 2010)

israel09 said:


> My God ... It's full of Stars



:thumbup:


----------



## jspark13 (Sep 14, 2010)

Whootsinator said:


> My 55mm kit lens just won't cut it for this, hehe.



:thumbup: same here...kekeke


----------



## mrsmacdeezy (Sep 14, 2010)

Whoooa, that's awesome!!!


----------



## LCARSx32 (Sep 14, 2010)

300mm!  What the heck.  I was looking at Jupiter the other night with a 700mm telescope with a 3x eyepiece and still couldn't see it that big!  My 300mm Sigma won't even fill the frame with the moon!

Are you sure it was only 300mm, lol.  WTF.  Is the mega pixels?  You can blow yours up more?


----------



## DennyCrane (Sep 14, 2010)

That's a crop from a 15.1mp picture. 

Thanks, all! Jupiter is almost like the moon in that it's very bright and you have to be careful not to overexpose if you want more than a smudge- then you have to worry about losing her moons.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 14, 2010)

Denny... i can do that with photoshop LOL JK.. Thats so cool!  How do you know where it is (for people who have no idea with astronomy).


----------



## DennyCrane (Sep 14, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Denny... i can do that with photoshop LOL JK.. Thats so cool!  How do you know where it is (for people who have no idea with astronomy).


Right now, it's the brightest light in the sky. Planets don't twinkle like stars, so look in the east after sunset and as the night goes on, it'll move west. 

Also, if you want a really cool program, stellarium.com has an open source program (free) that will show you exactly what's in the night sky anywhere on Earth at any time. It'll show the stars and planets labeled and even let you zoom in.


----------



## reznap (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey.  I tried this, with very similar gear to yours - the results are... meh.  It's a 100% crop.  The moons weren't lined up as pretty for me...


----------



## timlair (Sep 14, 2010)

reznap said:


> Hey.  I tried this, with very similar gear to yours - the results are... meh.  It's a 100% crop.  The moons weren't lined up as pretty for me...




Still a good shot. Its fun to test the cameras limits. Both shots are good.


----------



## Sachphotography (Sep 14, 2010)

I need to find some of my old astrophotography shots..... let the digging begin.


----------



## DennyCrane (Sep 15, 2010)

reznap said:


> Hey.  I tried this, with very similar gear to yours - the results are... meh.  It's a 100% crop.  The moons weren't lined up as pretty for me...


Try a shorter exposure and maybe upping the ISO a lil?


----------



## KAikens318 (Sep 16, 2010)

Ooo oooo I wanna play too!!! Lol. It has been nasty here the last few nights, but I wanted to have a go at it since I saw your post. 

Nikon D80 + Sigma 70-300mm @ 300mm (not sure of the EXIF)










Second is better, but I still like yours better.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 16, 2010)

This looks like it might be a nice challenge, provided the dense cloud cover disappear for the night...! 

reznap, although your Jupiter is not as clearly outlined as Denny's, I like how we can see its moons rotate around it (not that we see the actual motion, but... you know... in your photo they form a circle!) I like that!


----------



## vansnxtweek (Sep 16, 2010)

These are really cool.  Makes me wish I had a 300mm...

Keep em coming!


----------



## Olympus E300 (Sep 16, 2010)

Damn...I wish I had a clear sky!!  I'd love to get at 'er with 600mm!!  Rotten wheather for the next couple of nights....Booooo!!


----------

